# Labor Day Camping



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Every year for Labor Day weekend, my wife's family and another family of close friends goes camping. We are a pretty big clan, usually around 30-35 people. We have been up to some hotsprings in Southeast Idaho, to Ledgefork campground at Smith and Morehouse, and the last couple years we have gone to St. Charles Canyon on the Idaho side of Bear Lake. Because of the size and demographic of our group, there are preferred requirements for the chosen campgrounds. Improved campgrounds are a must, as running water for cooking/cleaning, and restrooms are priority. Several of us have trailers as well, some up to 26' in length, so a good paved path and pad are preferred, although hookups are not necessary. Proximity to the restrooms and water are also a high priority because of all the little kids and the ladies that get up in the night. 

We prefer to not drive more than 3 hours from the Salt Lake area, and closer is generally better, but we can work with somewhere nice that is about as far away as Bear Lake would be. An area with a good amount of trees for shade is pretty high priority to not bake while hanging out during the day. Most everyone likes to be able to go to the lake to play in the water, so somewhere with decent (when I say decent, I don't mean white sand beaches...we can deal with some rocks) beach to hang out on at least one of the days would be nice. Warm water is nice too, but everyone understands most places won't be as warm as the North end of Bear Lake. With a large group like ours, being able to reserve the sites ahead of time is critical.

So, with the above information in mind, where might you recommend we go?


----------



## nocturnalenemy (Jun 26, 2011)

How about Payson Lakes? Elevation is approximately 8000 ft so it will be cooler than some other places but the water gets warm enough to swim during the summer and might work for Labor Day. I know they have group sites but can't remember how close they are to the lakes. There is a beach area designated for swimming and a paved trail around the main lake with picnic tables.
http://www.reserveamerica.com/campgroun ... kCode=pay1
Might be worth a look.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

You might also investigate Palisades State Park. I have never been there that late in the year but in the spring it is very nice and reservations could be made well in advance. There is a lake there with record breaking tiger trout in it, a nice swim beach (The only question is water level as I have not been there that late.) and a nice golf course within walking distance. A phone call could get you better info.


----------

